# Xperia x10 mini pro vs n97 vs n900 vs vivaz pro??



## mandrake (May 26, 2010)

Hi guys! i want to buy a smart phone with qwerty keyboard but i am confused as to which one to buy. 
Can the experts here guide me pls?

I need a phone with qwerty keyboard, so i have finalized a few phones:



*Nokia N97* : OS Symbian
*Nokia N900* : OS Maemo
*SE Xperia X10 Mini Pro* : OS Android
*SE Vivaz Pro*: OS Symbian

I thought of buying N900 but after reading another thread where n900 was totally destroyed i am bit confused... specially after reading comments by desi bond.

Should i be looking at the OS? is Android better than Maemo?
I have a budget of 25k which can be stretched a bit to 27-30k max.

is there any other phone which you guys can suggest?

Looking forward for your response.


----------



## sujoyp (May 26, 2010)

X10mini isnt there yet and vivaz pro is just comming next month...

Dont take the jump before reading User Reviews...

N900 & N97 mini are now outdated

How about Motorola Milestone...u would love it.


----------



## nikhilpai (May 26, 2010)

Consider Motorola Milestone, HTC Desire (coming soon), HTC Legend (if Desire goes over budget), Nokia N8.


----------



## sujoyp (May 26, 2010)

^^^ he wants a qwerty keypad soo desire legend and n8 are cut off

Just go for Moto Milestone...its the best looking , good features and have everybodys favorite android


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 26, 2010)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lLXNtVaEIY&feature=player_embedded

Video preview of the X10 mini. The pro will be with a physical keyboard and will be about 7k cheaper than the milestone.


----------



## sujoyp (May 26, 2010)

@dreamcatcher...I loved the design of x10 mini but haven't heard about its arrival soon...when is it comming??


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2010)

Motorola milestone. MOTO has been aggressive In pushing Android updates for milestone. It has very good hardware build, a dedicated gpu and hard qwerty.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 27, 2010)

@sujoyp-released.


----------



## VarDOS (May 27, 2010)

+1 for Milestone, includes all the features you want but you have to stretch your budget a little by 2 - 3k


----------



## sujoyp (May 27, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> @sujoyp-released.



When??Whats the price...I havent seen it any website yet

X10mini is quit stylish and small


----------



## mandrake (May 27, 2010)

Milestone is for 32k ....   
nething above 25 i will have to try really hard to convince my family! specially my wife ... (it is hard to convince a woman about technology  )

Milestone looks good but how about motorola as a company? Moto was almost bankrupt and out of mobile phone market. Can it be trusted?

I have been using only Nokia and Sony Ericsson phones till now. Didnt like Samsung atall.

damn im confused!!


----------



## raja2281 (May 27, 2010)

is it necessary for u to have a physical keyboard, if not htc legend is one u shud look for. i got it for 25k and the onscreen keyboard is fantastic does not need much effort to type. think abt it.


----------



## amitabhishek (May 27, 2010)

mandrake said:


> Milestone is for 32k ....
> nething above 25 i will have to try really hard to convince my family! specially my wife ... (it is hard to convince a woman about technology  )



+1


> Milestone looks good but how about motorola as a company? Moto was almost bankrupt and out of mobile phone market. Can it be trusted?
> 
> I have been using only Nokia and Sony Ericsson phones till now. Didnt like Samsung at all.damn im confused!!



Milestone2 is about to be launched. So the price of this Milestone should come down. Anyways Milestone is in the range of 27k-28k not 32K! Motorola as a company is doing fine ($65  million profit this qtr) and its not getting bankrupt and cmon you are just buying a humble phone, don't worry about its balance sheet!


----------



## nikhilpai (May 27, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> ^^^ he wants a qwerty keypad soo desire legend and n8 are cut off
> 
> Just go for Moto Milestone...its the best looking , good features and have everybodys favorite android



Oops...my bad. Didn't notice the Qwerty requirement.

@mandrake: It has to be Motorola Milestone. Its available for Rs.28k & not 32k


----------



## sujoyp (May 27, 2010)

@amitabhishek ...people r afraid of motorola just bcause last year moto shut down all service centers in India...even they shifted their retail office to singapore...
Then there were hardly any moto phone available in shops..

It will take time to get back confidence to spend 25-30k on a company like this.


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2010)

yes. milestone is available outside for 27-28k and on ebay for 25k-26k. Motorola Milestone is better than any Nokia and SE phone.


----------



## hahahari (May 27, 2010)

desire is availabe through ebay at 27k  ... try that ... if you can go for 29k, u will get 2 years warranty


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 27, 2010)

Milestone2? Scheduled for October/November 2010.
before you get the Milestone make sure its well supported in your area.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 27, 2010)

Milestone2? Scheduled for October/November 2010.
before you get the Milestone make sure its well supported in your area.


----------



## mandrake (May 27, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> @amitabhishek ...people r afraid of motorola just bcause last year moto shut down all service centers in India...even they shifted their retail office to singapore...
> Then there were hardly any moto phone available in shops..
> 
> It will take time to get back confidence to spend 25-30k on a company like this.



Guys thanks for the response so far 

Milestone seems hot as of now. but as sujoy said, moto had shut down all service centers in India.... wot about that guys? If nething goes wrong with the fone then??


Also, Nokia N97 and N900 are out of my list now.
The final 2 are: Moto Milestone and SE Xperia X10 Mini Pro.
How do you guys compare these two?? and ne idea when will X10 mini pro will be launched in India?
I am not in hurry to buy phone. I can wait a couple of months.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 27, 2010)

Mini is already launched.Mini pro should be out by next week. try them out.See which suits you better.


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2010)

Hmm. *www.motorola.com/consumer/v/index....&nav=f1c460d47a0f5110VgnVCM1000008206b00a____


----------



## sujoyp (May 27, 2010)

OOk soo Moto Sevice center exists...Great...I think Moto milestone is worth a try...
I havent read any review abt x10 mini or mini pro in phonearena or gsmarena..soo will keep my judgement pending abt them

Specs says that Milestone is better then X10mini


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> OOk soo Moto Sevice center exists...Great...I think Moto milestone is worth a try...
> I havent read any review abt x10 mini or mini pro in phonearena or gsmarena..soo will keep my judgement pending abt them
> 
> Specs says that Milestone is better then X10mini



Do call your nearest service centre and enquire about support.


----------



## amitabhishek (May 27, 2010)

mandrake said:


> Milestone seems hot as of now. but as sujoy said, moto had shut down all service centers in India.... wot about that guys? If nething goes wrong with the fone then??



Dude just buy it if you have cash...you will get a warranty! besides Motorola phones are supposed to be tough they are not like 'touch me not' plants .


@dreamcatcher

droid(CDMA)~milestone(GSM)

*gizmodo.com/5546986/motorola-droid-shadow-found-in-gym


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 27, 2010)

Thats the shadow. Rumored pic. The phone doesnt carry any nuance of its release date. So the coming soon tag is hard fought. Expect it by next october if not later. 

Also Motorola scored a loss of 142 million in the mobile division this quarter.


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Thats the shadow. Rumored pic. The phone doesnt carry any nuance of its release date. So the coming soon tag is hard fought. Expect it by next october if not later.
> 
> Also Motorola scored a loss of 142 million in the mobile division this quarter.



yes. Unless Motorola gives official announcement and release date, it's waste pondering over the availability. 

coming to Motorola's mobile phone business, I do have faith in them (especially in their CEO who gave lot of backing to Android and kind of sacked their own OS thereby keeping ego aside and following the path that is good for the business). Though not soon, at some point of time, they will be back in profits. Not to forget that Milestone is currently (still) the best selling Android phone. And their upcoming phones do look good (though they wasted money on some shitty designs like backflip).


----------



## red dragon (May 28, 2010)

Milestone is the only option,get over all those minis,It is available for 26_27k.Buy your wife a small gift,she wont complain,it works for me all the time.


----------



## amitabhishek (May 28, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Milestone is the only option,get over all those minis,It is available for 26_27k.Buy your wife a small gift,she wont complain,it works for me all the time.



rofl...

@dreamcatcher I dont know what your sources are but according to this source Motorola mobile division is back in profit thanks to droid(Milestone)

*www.hindustantimes.com/Motorola-back-in-black-posts-USD-69-mn-profit-in-Q1/Article1-537318.aspx

Milestone 2 is inevitable with the same specs but may take time till it hit Indian shores!


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 28, 2010)

> Motorola looking better in Q1 2010 but loses top spot in the US
> 
> Motorola's financial results are out - the mobile phone division is still in the red zone but there's a noticeable improvement over last year's. And they still have time to improve further before the planned split in two during the first quarter next year.
> The Mobile Devices department posted an operating loss of 192 million US dollars, which is a marked improvement over the 545 million dollar loss for the same quarter last year.



*www.gsmarena.com/motorola_looking_better_in_q1_2010_but_loses_top_spot_in_the_us-news-1622.php

Any comments?


----------



## mandrake (May 31, 2010)

Saw the Moto Milestone. Looks really good.
Will buy it in some days. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 20, 2010)

guys comment on SE vivaz pro plz.

---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------

is it worth 2 buy nokia n97 or 97mini


----------



## desiibond (Jun 20, 2010)

a2mn2002 said:


> guys comment on SE vivaz pro plz.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------
> 
> is it worth 2 buy nokia n97 or 97mini



nah. don't go for these phones. what's your budget?


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jun 20, 2010)

bond my requirements are 
1. 3.5" touch screen
2. physical sliding qwerty keyboard
3. decent battery bakup.

My budget is 25k. i hv shortlisted :
1. Nokia n97
2. Nokia n97 mini
3. Nokia c6
4. Vivaz pro

All these r boring Symbian. i want Android. So plz suggest.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 20, 2010)

a2mn2002 said:


> bond my requirements are
> 1. 3.5" touch screen
> 2. physical sliding qwerty keyboard
> 3. decent battery bakup.
> ...



forget about all these phones. Even with EOL OS, N900 is far better than any of these. So, my choices are these:

1) Milestone (qwerty a bit of a drawback here)
2) Nokia N900
3) Samsung B7610 (my choice)

BTW, I have seen many in TE selling their iphone 3GS to get iphone 4. Why not get one of those. The touch qwerty is just amazing to use and I can say that it is as easy to use as a hard qwerty. 

Just noticed that HTC HD2 is selling for 26.5k on univercell (taxes extra I think) which will be one hell of a buy if you can increase your budget just a bit! nothing beats this phone in user experience (even without hard qwerty) (yet).


----------

